# Photography in Aus



## sal_angel2 (May 21, 2015)

Hey, I am studying Editorial and Advertising Photography at University at the moment, and hoping to practice food photography in the real world... in Aus, after I graduate in 2007! 

However I noticed that Photography isn't on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) which concerns me about entering the country to live! 

I was hoping to get some advice about the photography industry in Australia, is there much work? especially in Food photography?


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Even I would love to know about Photography as a career in Australia, pre-requisites, right kind of education that can get you a photography job (preferably with some giants like Discovery/Nat Geo). 

Not just SOL but it seems to me there aren't too many courses available to start off as a pro photographer.


----------

